
Hate crimes rose 17% in 2017, according to new FBI data - justboxing
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/hate-crimes-rose-17-percent-last-year-according-to-new-fbi-data/2018/11/13/e0dcf13e-e754-11e8-b8dc-66cca409c180_story.html
======
uncoder0
Interesting. It also looks like the number of precincts reporting hate crimes
has gone up by ~5% as well. It looks like the population covered from the
participation tables increased 5.7% from 2016 so per capita it looks like a
~11% increase which is pretty significant.

Interestingly anti-black, anti-gay and anti-Muslim are all down by % compared
to 2016 numbers. anti-Protestant, anti-Mormon, anti-Semetic and, anti-Sikh
increased by % (not necessarily by raw number)

Another interesting tidbit is that anti-male hate crimes tripled while anti-
female hate crimes remained constant. (total count of both is < 50)

------
nailer
It could be that reporting of hate crimes rose as, due to the polarisation of
politics, more people now consider certain opinions to be hate crimes. Last
year the SPLC added anti-FGM campaigner Ayaan Hirsi Ali and Islamic reform
advocate Maajid Nawaz to their list “anti-Muslim extremists”.

~~~
phailhaus
> more people now consider certain opinions to be hate crimes

Source please? Also, any evidence to suggest that the FBI is doing the same?

~~~
nailer
It's quite findable in any search engine, which would have taken you less time
than asking me. Also the SPLC backed down after they were sued, which you'll
also find multiple sources for.

I think more people may be reporting to the FBI, rather than the FBI being
over zealots.

~~~
belltaco
You can give some examples rather than typing all that, which would have taken
you less time if it's so easy to find.

------
dsfyu404ed
17% seems like an insanely large increase and I'm doubtful that there was an
increase of that magnitude wen other crime decreased.

A few cities changing their nonofficial default policy on how they prosecute
certain kinds of crimes could easily account for a net change of 1000 or so
instances. DAs are often elected positions so they often change these sorts of
default stances on mundane policy as way to make their statistics look more
politically convenient. Alternatively, reporting could have gotten better so
hate crimes that were not previously reported may now be reported.

Of course there's always year to year changes in these sorts of things but a
17% increase in the face of a net decrease of other violent crime seems
anomalous. Remember, these are reported hate crimes, not convictions for hate
crimes.

~~~
olliej
So exactly how many people need to be beaten or murdered for the act of
existing before it counts as a lot?

Also if the number of hate crimes has increased while the average rate of
violent crime has decreased it means that the /relative/ rate of hate crimes
has increased even further. This isn’t anomalous, it’s a simply that in the
face of a long term decrease in violent crime, various minorities have become
an increasingly “acceptable” target for many people. Not helped by a group of
politicians who demonize multiple minorities as part of there basic political
platform, including the claim that people who vote against them aren’t “real
Americans”.

